# configurer MAIL avec POP pour FREE



## quentin.ems (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je sais que la question a été posé sous plusieurs forme mais jamais je n'ai vu la réponse qu'il me fallait 

Je vous explique mon probleme:

J'ai une adresse mail free que je n'arrive pas a synchroniser de manière à ce que mes mails soit rapatriés dans MAIL, tous mes mails reste stockés sur le serveur hors a un certain moment mon adresse mail se bloque car il n'y a plus de place sur le serveur.

je configure tout comme c'est expliquer dans les différents forums mais rien n'y fait!

voici les étapes que j'éffectue :
Voir la pièce jointe 23987

Voir la pièce jointe 23990

message "d'erreur" Je clique donc sur configuration manuelle et rempli les champs suivant ainsi :
Voir la pièce jointe 23991

Voir la pièce jointe 23992

message "d'erreur" Je clique donc sur configuration manuelle et rempli les champs suivant ainsi :
Voir la pièce jointe 23993

Voir la pièce jointe 23995

message "d'erreur" Je clique donc sur configuration manuelle et rempli les champs suivant ainsi :
Voir la pièce jointe 23996

Voir la pièce jointe 23997

Le compte est donc bien créer : 
Voir la pièce jointe 23998


ma boite mail reste inactive : 
Voir la pièce jointe 23999


Si quelqu'un a une solution a mon probleme merci de m'en faire part 

Quentin


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2010)

bonjour

un petit effort
- de recherche
c'est posté plusieurs fois
(et semble t il en plus  tu en as lu et il te suffisait de poster dans un fil existant)

- de redaction
ces liens pj sont mauvais


> Pièce jointe spécifié(e) non valide.


----------



## Aliboron (10 Février 2010)

... et sinon, concrètement, il faudrait surtout préciser ce que tu as mis comme réglages dans les préférences > "Comptes", onglet "Avancé" : il y a là une case "Après récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur" suivie d'un menu déroulant proposant un choix. Alors, comment est-ce réglé ?


----------



## quentin.ems (10 Février 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> ... et sinon, concrètement, il faudrait surtout préciser ce que tu as mis comme réglages dans les préférences > "Comptes", onglet "Avancé" : il y a là une case "Après récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur" suivie d'un menu déroulant proposant un choix. Alors, comment est-ce réglé ?



Bonjour, merci de vos reponses

Effectivement tout était bien coché... je ne sais plus quoi faire pour la paramétrer correctement il me marque le message "d'erreur" suivant :

Mail ne peut envoyer votre mot de passe en mode sécurisé au serveur.
Vous pouvez poursuivre sans mot de passe sécurisé, mais ceci pourrait le compromettre. Par ailleurs, vous pouvez configurer manuellement votre compte.

Souhaitez-vous poursuivre sans mot de passe sécurisé ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h12 ----------

De plus je ne sais pas pourquoi certaines pieces jointes ne sont pas valides!


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2010)

brievement parce  que c'est traité mille fois

les BONS reglages
Là
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/rapatrier-les-mails-free-sur-mail-208590.html
ceci dit il y a aussi 2 choses importantes

1- tu ne dis pas si free est ton FAI
si ce n'est pas free mettre le reglage smtp du FAI

2- il y a des problemes avec free ( free zimbra  en carafe ou ayant perdu des données ou demande de mot de passe free dans Mail snow)
contournables via les divers combines dans les nombreux fils

dont la plus simple est de passer par gmail


----------

